# Liq D Bol



## Elbutcho (Dec 12, 2011)

Is liquid dbol and less toxic than in pill form???

Thanks


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 12, 2011)

No.


----------



## budiz (Dec 12, 2011)

Elbutcho said:


> Is liquid dbol and less toxic than in pill form???
> 
> Thanks



Like britney spears toxic?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

You're toxic, I'm slippin' under....


----------



## budiz (Dec 12, 2011)

Your toxicity is killing me...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbutcho (Dec 12, 2011)

budiz said:


> Like britney spears toxic?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk



Ahhh no...................is she?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

A guy like you, should wear a warnin'...


----------



## Elbutcho (Dec 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> A guy like you, should wear a warnin'...



I'm sorry man.....I guess these things are unavoidable


----------



## Elbutcho (Dec 12, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> No.



Thank you


----------



## Grozny (Dec 13, 2011)

Elbutcho said:


> Is liquid dbol and less toxic than in pill form???
> 
> Thanks




There is a little difference on the toxicity level. It does not have to be activated by passage through the liver of kidneys and in any event  they still have to hit the liver and that is where the C17 methyl modification seems to have some toxic effects. However, the hepatic portal vein delivers the drug from the GI directly to the liver in the case of oral administration rather than more dispersively and less directly in the case of IM injection. So it is likely that IM is less toxic as toxicity is concentration dependent.


----------



## Elbutcho (Dec 13, 2011)

Grozny said:


> There is a little difference on the toxicity level. It does not have to be activated by passage through the liver of kidneys and in any event  they still have to hit the liver and that is where the C17 methyl modification seems to have some toxic effects. However, the hepatic portal vein delivers the drug from the GI directly to the liver in the case of oral administration rather than more dispersively and less directly in the case of IM injection. So it is likely that IM is less toxic as toxicity is concentration dependent.



I appreciate your taking the time to help me out with that.

Thanks!


----------

